# Really Cool Flash Object!



## PhotoSteve (Sep 3, 2010)

Check out this really cool photo flash object:

http://61226.com/share/hk.swf

When you roll your cursor across the photo vertically it changes from day to night.  It appears as though there are several (maybe 12 or so) identical photos taken on a tripod over a few hours.

Does anybody know of free software or an online photo flash maker that would do this effect specifically?

Thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know how to do it, but that's pretty cool.

There's more going on than just stacking exposures though (looks like one every 1 or 2 minutes)...  Look at the boats - they fade in and out, so they are selectively picking which frame to use the boats from, then gradually fading to a different frame (for the boats only - the rest of the picture changes with every new exposure).

Other than the gradual fade-out, the boats never move.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm seeing boats move...


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> I'm seeing boats move...


I'm seeing 5 or 6 boats disappear and 1 new boat appear - but other than that, no actual movement...

Still cool though.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 3, 2010)

Unfortunately the smooth changing thing is fake and has been discussed before. All this neat little thing is is a transition from 1 picture to the next. There's only 2 frames which is a real shame. They could have done sooo much more with it.

And that's how to do it too. Create two photos, import them into Flash, and then make a transition based on cursor movement.


----------

